# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Strongman world record log lift

## BgMc31

Here is the video of current worlds strongest man, Zydrunas Savickas, pressing a world record 467.5lbs. But before I get some people on here saying that olympic lifters lift more overhead, let me say that pressing a log is a lot different than clean and jerking a barbell. 1st a log has no whip like a oly barbell and since the log is much thicker, it's harder to press the implement directly overhead.

anyway, enjoy!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gfMC...layer_embedded

----------


## Monster87

That looked really easy for him, I bet he could have done 500. I agree with you, it's a totally different lift than in the olympics; imagine trying to squat with a bar that's 12" in diameter.

----------


## thehulk01

I agree, he could have put an easy (4 him)500lbs

----------


## BgMc31

He's failed at 500lbs several times. His best in training is 484lbs.

----------


## CHAP

THX's for that . And I agree this is way more difficult than olympic lifts.

----------


## RAGE

Nice!

----------

